# CBBT/LIP Report



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Fished the CBBT pier this evening 8/27 from 7:30-11:30

Used bloodworms squid and yes i finally got some fish bites BW and yellow shrimp

Caught half dozen babies all croaker. My kids caught the same size but had a couple spots as well.

My buddie did same but added a 7" trout. That was the bbiggest we caught.

I put the spot on as bait had one nice run but i failed to hook em. 

saw a couple small stripers caught and alot of baby spot and croaker.

thing i saw that pissed me off was a guy caught a small 14" at best striper. He was saying if it was a little bigger it would be legal. I spoke up and said yea about 4" longer and a couple months. I told him the season did not start until October. He smiled.

I then watched him put the fish in a bag and walk to his truck. When I left I told him how wrong that was. He laughed. I told him it was people like him that ruin the fishery for everyone. There is a reason the season is closed to help ensure there are fish in the future. He told me to mind my own business. I continued to explain that he was setting a bad example to all the kids that were there(mine included) not only that he was breaking the law. He just laughed and said who cares I said I do. Then he laughed again. I swear if my kids were not with me I may have elavated the conversation to a level where he might have thought twice about keeping the next one. But i restrained myself.

Sorry guys but that kinda crap pisses me off to no end. and yes guys like that deserve a good ass whipping and yes it would have been worth it


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

id'a tossed his rods in the drink and called DNR... that way while he's searching for his 'stolen rods' DNR has plenty of time to get there... hopefully along with a tow truck to repo his vehicle... yes folks it's just like headlighting deer... you can loose your vehicle for keeping short stripers in it... even if your not the conservative type, what fish in the ocean is worth up to a $500 fine?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

*small striper*

fishin must really be slow, the guy that caught the striper must be a red neck, that lives along way from the bay..


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2005)

*******,

If you would have whipped out a cell phone and called the DNR right in front of him, he would have stopped laughing. Why didn't you?


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Offender:*

My two pennies is to get his license # and report him. I would be happy to go to court and testify on something like this.

Or, It would be a shame if his valve stems developed a leak.

FW


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

*that was a good example*

to teach your kids. done it many times with my boys. i point out acceptable behavior in others to them but i also show them who is a loser.
besides making the call, there is nothing better than pointing out a loser and the perpatrator realizing a 5 and a 8 yr. old thinks he is an a$$.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Next time, MAKE THE CALL. Laughing at me for trying to help them would make me feel even better about it.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i called 10-12 times last year...never showed...i hear they are up there at itmes this year...


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

rattler, maybe it would help to give them a license number.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i called 10-12 times last year...never showed...i hear they are up there at itmes this year...


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

would have called but didnt think anyone would be there at 11:00 and i didnt have their number with me. I would have loved to do some of things you guys suggested but as i said i had my boys with me and well had to be on my best behavior 

otherwise anything goes for a__holes like him


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

does anyone have the DNR # so I can put it in my cell phone? Thanks!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

(800) 541-4646 for the VMRC
DNR is MD


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> fishin must really be slow, the guy that caught the striper must be a red neck, that lives along way from the bay..



Hey, us ******** don't go for that crap either!!!!!!!!!!

People like that are SLOBS, not ********.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Dnr*

To report a poacher (calling from within Maryland) 800-635-6124 

To report a poacher (calling from outside Maryland) 410-260-8888


----------



## nemo (Jun 16, 2004)

I would be careful about confronting poachers. Especially when my family is present. You never know how some people may react. This CLOWN knew he was breaking the law. I think all you should have done is notify the appropriate authorities when you witness poaching. Beyond that, you risk bodily harm.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

just let em go with his fish, he will get his carma soon enough


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Wrong, very bad idea!*



rockhead said:


> just let em go with his fish, he will get his carma soon enough


Would you let someone break in your house and do nothing, I don't think so. When these people poach they are stealing from you, me and our grandchildren as well.  

In Md the local Sheriffs dept. can and will hold a poacher until the DNR gets there, it's their job to inforce the laws.

Just like all the closeing of our public beachs. Sit back and do nothing and we'll all pay the price in the end. If you see someone poaching, take the time to make a call and turn that person in!.....Hat80

Virginia 800 541-4646 for the VMRC

To report a poacher (calling from within Maryland) 800-635-6124 

To report a poacher (calling from outside Maryland) 410-260-8888


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Digger said:


> (800) 541-4646 for the VMRC


Digger has the right phone number. Also this number is on your saltwater fishing license on the inside middle page.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

thanks Hat80 and Digger for the numbers. Do they anwser 24/7?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for posting up the numbers. I checked my numbers and I had 800-628-9944 for the MD DNR that's different from what HAT posted; is this still a valid number for MD DNR?

Does anyone have the number for Delaware by chance?


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

thanks for the info! (I got my license over the net and of course there is no number on it)


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

hat, maybe I was not clear it IS up to us to call the fish police, but it is NOT smart to try to be the police. Tell the guy he's doing wrong, if he doesn't listen call vmrc and leave it at that. Shore/pier fishing can attract
a sketchy crown sometimes (been to rudee inlet lately?) I personally wouldn't risk a fight/knifing etc. over a dink striper. just my .02


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Pauky,*



Pauky said:


> Thanks for posting up the numbers. I checked my numbers and I had 800-628-9944 for the MD DNR that's different from what HAT posted; is this still a valid number for MD DNR?
> 
> Does anyone have the number for Delaware by chance?


The number you have is the Department of Natural Resources Police Emergency Number (land or water) 1-800-628-9944. It is not the poacher hotline number. I would think it would still work.

You guys can forget all this get a tag number stuff. There are no laws that cover the possession of a fish on the roadways. 

If a person is not caught with that fish in their possession on the pier, beach, boat ect. They are home free. Thats why it's so important to make the call when it happens. They need to be caught in the act.....Tightlines


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Hat80,
You get the license plate number for identifying the individual, not for the police to stop the car. Usually, someone will say "what if" the law breaker isn't the same as the owner. If  it comes to obtaining a warrant, the owner will be charged unless he/she identifies the law breaker.

TWO things ... make sure the law breaker sees you get his/her license number and [as said before] NEVER  start a confrontation.

Hat80, if you're curious as to the source of my info, send me a PM or look at my profile. It's too lengthy to put in here.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

my understanding is that a game warden has the power to come into your house and look through your refrigerator/freezer/anywhere if there is reason to believe that illegal game is in there.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

rockhead,
NOT TRUE!!! Any officer of the law [park police and Fish & Game officers included] must  have a search warrant which is supported by an affidavit unless they actually see you place illegal game in the freezer.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

ok I stand corrected, that was what I was told and assumed to be true.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Advisor said:


> TWO things ... *make sure the law breaker sees you get his/her license number* and [as said before] NEVER  start a confrontation.


Real good way to get shot if the person
is wanted for something. I would just
mention it to them in a nice way the
first time, and then take the tag number,
but I would be darn sure they did not see 
me sitting there writing it down. 
Plenty of folks have warrents for child 
payments, tickets, suspended liscense, etc, etc. All offenses which could put them in 
jail for a little while. You don't know what 
the clown might be wanted for and if he is wanted there is no way he is going to just 
sit there while you call him in.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*If the person is not caught in the act, their home free!*

If you ever call in a poacher, the first thing the VMRC or DNR will ask you is. Is that person on the pier right now? Thats because the person has to be caught in the act.

You can get all the warrants you want after the fact. That person will walk due to lack of evidence. He's not going to bring his undersized fish to court. At that point it's your word againest theirs. Theres not a prosecutor in the courts that will touch it as you are not law inforcement.

The best thing one can do is make that person aware that their catch is illegal. If they choose to keep it anyway, walk away and make the call. Don't tell them your calling, they'll leave. Just leave it alone and make the call. When the man shows up, then it's time to point the finger.

We need to bust these people on the spot. Thats the only way it will ever stop. Take the time and drop a dime!.....Tightlines

Virginia 800 541-4646 for the VMRC

To report a poacher (calling from within Maryland) 800-635-6124 

To report a poacher (calling from outside Maryland) 410-260-8888


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Hat80 said:


> The best thing one can do is make that person aware that their catch is illegal. If they choose to keep it anyway, walk away and make the call. Don't tell them your calling, they'll leave. Just leave it alone and make the call. When the man shows up, then it's time to point the finger.


Dang, we must have hit the enter button
at about the same time...of course I
was just a tad bit faster...


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Just got a PM*



> Thanks Hat80. You just tried to shoot down 32 years of law enforcement experience, 20 years as an academy instructor, and 12 years as a college professor in law at both William & Mary and ODU. Hope you know your stuff [you don't] because you are telling people WRONG! Most courts [aka judges] give enormous latitude to the average person who takes out a warrant and comes to court to testify on such a charge. *"SO WHAT" if the law breaker gets off. He darn sure won't do it again!*I don't know where you got the idea that a city or commonwealth attorney will be involved. WRONG AGAIN! You take out the warrant and you testify ... nothing else. *If the idiot gets an attorney himself [95% will not] he'll pay that attorney about $200+ just to show up in court.*
> Lets see ... are you just another know it all loud mouth or do you have the guts to go back on the forum and correct your BS?



The bottom line folks is we need these people caught. Not taken to court just to get off. They don't need a scare, they need a $250.oo to $500.oo fine per fish and all their gear taken away to stop them.

And yes I will correct you right now. Some people will get that Attorney and when they do, they'll own you! They'll get you for a fales arrest charge and defamation of character charge so fast it will make your head swim. Because and you said it your self, they'll walk!

The best thing anyone can do is make that person aware that their catch is illegal. If they choose to keep it anyway, walk away and make the call. Don't tell them your calling, they'll leave. Just leave it alone and make the call. When the man shows up, then it's time to point the finger. Don't try to be fool, someone will bust a cap in your butt. What do you want to be? The guy thats helping to stop poaching or the guys thats paying off a judgement to the poacher, ask yourself. I'm done with this folks, each person needs to do what they think is best. Goodluck  

We need to bust these people on the spot. Thats the only way it will ever stop. Take the time and drop a dime!.....Tightlines

Virginia 800 541-4646 for the VMRC

To report a poacher (calling from within Maryland) 800-635-6124 

To report a poacher (calling from outside Maryland) 410-260-8888


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Folks, I was polite enough to post my letter to Hat80 on a PM so as not to start a fuss on the forum. *HE* copied it to this forum. We now see what kind of person we are dealing with in Hat 80. I rest my case.

In one case I am in total agreement [as I previously stated] with Hat80. We ALL OF US  should make every effort to drop a dime, quarter or dollar bill on these arrogant uncaring people that are messing up our fishing by taking illegal fish.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

HUH???........the R


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Sorry folks.*

I knew there would be a privacy issue after I posted it, thats why the senders name was edited out. The only way any of you know who it was is by his own self admission. Again I'm sorry but I'll stand by what I said. If you try the advised method you will lose in court!....Hat80


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

advisor...I'm not clear as to the best way to have a poacher answer for his/her actions...please advise...thx...the R


----------



## countingdown (Jun 16, 2005)

back in my hay day going to court for anything was big enough for me. you had to take the day off from work which hits your wallet. hoping to god they didnt have something else on you. im not the most intelligent man in the world, but seems to me if you poach you proably gottin into something else. so if you have to chance to get them in court you may not be able to get him the fish, but if he does go down for something the fish started it and he or she will remember that.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Rondel, I sent ya a PM.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Hat80 said:


> I knew there would be a privacy issue after I posted it, thats why the senders name was edited out. The only way any of you know who it was is by his own self admission. Again I'm sorry but I'll stand by what I said. If you try the advised method you will lose in court!....Hat80


You know, you continue to disappoint me Hat80 - I have NEVER seen a moderator post a PM - EVEN with the name removed - especially one in which the person describes who they are by their experience. 

So, you then, I find out, provide emphasis and don't mark the emphasis as provided by you, but leave it to the readers to assume that it was an accurate quote. 

Next, you start giving legal advice. OK - Advisor gave us HIS résumé, give us yours so we have some idea as to who's advice we should give the most weight. 

BTW, 



Hat80 said:


> And yes I will correct you right now. Some people will get that Attorney and when they do, they'll own you! They'll get you for a fales arrest charge and defamation of character charge so fast it will make your head swim. Because and you said it your self, they'll walk!


Um...if you don't arrest a person, how do they sue you and prevail for "false arrest" (sic)? And defamation of character? Get a grip! These kind of statements tell ME in whom to have the greater confidence when it comes to legal advice.

OH, and if there are two of you to each of them, then you just MIGHT prevail in court after all. 

But yes, call the law, get the plate #'s the the law doesn't arrive in time, and get the warrant sound like good advice to me. After all, them getting charged is better than them never even hearing about it. IMHO.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

deleted.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

OK now this has degraded to a point that I not feeling remotely good about. But I can see both point of view to a point. One is warning of the pitfalls and the other is being agressive. But i feel strongly about posting a PM with out permission from the other party, I take the words Personal Message meaning that they are personal meaning between the two party's only. I will leave that at that. Now since the question at the root of the question was about swearing out the warrant. My recomendation would be make sure you have at least one other witness will to talk to the judge with you(pic's are good to and believe me when I pulll out the camera I have seen fish grow wings). In other words CYA. So swearing out a warant is not a bad thing just make sure you have your ducks in a row and the judge will not let you be out manuvered by a lawyer. Even if you canot prove your case beyond a resonable doubt(most of the time they will rule in favor of the lay person if your close).

CYA and things will be OK. I will lock this thread since I feel it has crossed the line.


----------

